# Best yogurt for type 2 diabetes.



## Libralady (Jul 21, 2022)

My husband has just finished speaking to a dietitian and was told the yogurt he has been eating are too high in sugar Morrisons 
Greek style fat free 9grams carb and 6 grams sugar per pot  She said to look for ones which are both fat free and sugar free not sure if that means natural sugar or no added sugar.  She said natural Greek yogurt with own added fruit would be best but he is not keen although if that is the only alternative he might have to do that.  Any suggestions please.


----------



## Inka (Jul 21, 2022)

Plain full-fat Greek yoghurt is good as it’s usually low in carbs and tasty. I just use Tesco own brand but there are many others.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 21, 2022)

Libralady said:


> My husband has just finished speaking to a dietitian and was told the yogurt he has been eating are too high in sugar Morrisons
> Greek style fat free 9grams carb and 6 grams sugar per pot  She said to look for ones which are both fat free and sugar free not sure if that means natural sugar or no added sugar.  She said natural Greek yogurt with own added fruit would be best but he is not keen although if that is the only alternative he might have to do that.  Any suggestions please.


Look for the total carbs rather than the sugar, Many people have full fat Greek Yoghurt as it is lower carbs. The high protein yoghurt Arla or Aldi is both low carb and low fat or Kvarg deserts which are also low carb and low fat.
Unless you have to have low fat for other medical reasons there is no need to opt for low fat.


----------



## Libralady (Jul 21, 2022)

Inka said:


> Plain full-fat Greek yoghurt is good as it’s usually low in carbs and tasty. I just use Tesco own brand but there are many others.


Thank you that's what I thought.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 21, 2022)

I eat Fage .


----------



## Libralady (Jul 21, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> Look for the total carbs rather than the sugar, Many people have full fat Greek Yoghurt as it is lower carbs. The high protein yoghurt Arla or Aldi is both low carb and low fat or Kvarg deserts which are also low carb and low fat.
> Unless you have to have low fat for other medical reasons there is no need to opt for low fat.


Thank you will have a look both at arla and in Aldi.  I have a feeling that I used to eat Arla when awaiting for gallbladder surgery.


----------



## Libralady (Jul 21, 2022)

Inka said:


> Plain full-fat Greek yoghurt is good as it’s usually low in carbs and tasty. I just use Tesco own brand but there are many others.


Thank you that's what I thought.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 21, 2022)

Still pushing low fat (sigh) - they must surely realise that the manufacturers add sugar to 'make it nice' - I used to work for Allied Lyons and the attitude was always to make more profit on every ton produced - whatever it was.
As a type 2 diabetic can cope with the protein and fat no problem - assuming normal amounts of course, a supermarket own brand full fat Greek yoghurt seems to suit many type 2s. Of course not by the bucket - but then, it is (I find) far easier to eat less of something which isn't making my taste buds party with it being so sweet. I buy from Tesco and Lidl.

I make sugar free jellies - these days I use only one sachet of actual jelly and the rest gelatine as I don't like things too sweet - I have even used just gelatine and flavoured it with sugar free squash when I could not get to the shops, than added frozen mixed berries. I have that with cream or yoghurt when I want a dessert.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 21, 2022)

Drummer said:


> Still pushing low fat (sigh) - they must surely realise that the manufacturers add sugar to 'make it nice' - I used to work for Allied Lyons and the attitude was always to make more profit on every ton produced - whatever it was.
> As a type 2 diabetic can cope with the protein and fat no problem - assuming normal amounts of course, a supermarket own brand full fat Greek yoghurt seems to suit many type 2s. Of course not by the bucket - but then, it is (I find) far easier to eat less of something which isn't making my taste buds party with it being so sweet. I buy from Tesco and Lidl.
> 
> I make sugar free jellies - these days I use only one sachet of actual jelly and the rest gelatine as I don't like things too sweet - I have even used just gelatine and flavoured it with sugar free squash when I could not get to the shops, than added frozen mixed berries. I have that with cream or yoghurt when I want a dessert.


I have blitzed up redcurrants or blackberries to use with the sugar free jelly as it reduces the sweetness a bit.


----------



## travellor (Jul 21, 2022)

There are plenty of low fat, low carb yogurts available now.

The old "low fat must have lots of sugar" went 10 years ago.
I found quite a few that suited my low fat diet.
The dieticians advice is up to date.


----------



## harbottle (Jul 21, 2022)

I use Fage which is low fat and low carb.


----------



## Libralady (Jul 22, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I have blitzed up redcurrants or blackberries to use with the sugar free jelly as it reduces the sweetness a bit.


Yes I use frozen berries a lot in jelllies.  Our favourites are the summer fruits with strawberries raspberries blackcurrants and red berries.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 22, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I have blitzed up redcurrants or blackberries to use with the sugar free jelly as it reduces the sweetness a bit.


yes I love this its really refreshing too


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 23, 2022)

Difference in carbs between full fat low fat greek yogurt is tiny, less than 0.5g per 100ml, so don't be put off by anyone saying otherwise.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jul 23, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Difference in carbs between full fat low fat greek yogurt is tiny, less than 0.5g per 100ml, so don't be put off by anyone saying otherwise.


Also there may or not be a spike from either. It’s not all down to carbs I have found . It’s about how hydrated how much you are moving about snd your metabolism at  that particular time. Whether your insulin dependent or insulin suppressed or whether you are  sick . There must be other reasons bug it’s not as simple  as one yoghurt one anything is better than another . It’s really what works for you as an individual . Also taste had a lot to do with it .


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 24, 2022)

I bought a yogurt maker the other day and can say it's the best yogurt I have ever tasted. No added sugar or sweetener needed with it either.
As the price of yogurt has gone through the roof it will save an awful lot of money in the long run as well


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 24, 2022)

Libralady said:


> She said natural Greek yogurt with own added fruit would be best but he is not keen although if that is the only alternative he might have to do that. Any suggestions please.


How many carbs does she think there is in the fruit that is added?


----------



## travellor (Jul 24, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I bought a yogurt maker the other day and can say it's the best yogurt I have ever tasted. No added sugar or sweetener needed with it either.
> As the price of yogurt has gone through the roof it will save an awful lot of money in the long run as well


I did that.
Oat, hemp, soya milk, all low fat, all the low sugar option.
It worked out well.
I even used it to replace the skimmed milk in the Tesco diet shakes last time.


----------



## arthurocannon (Jul 29, 2022)

Chobani tastes great and is good for you. It's a no fat greek yogurt. It can be found at your local supermarket and on Amazon.


----------



## DianeS (Jul 30, 2022)

travellor said:


> I did that.
> Oat, hemp, soya milk, all low fat, all the low sugar option.
> It worked out well.
> I even used it to replace the skimmed milk in the Tesco diet shakes last time.


I bought a yogurt maker the other day too.  It's really lovely - I used commercial plain unsweetened yogurt as a starter, but will use the home made stuff for batch number two.  Next time I'm going to strain it down to Greek Style.  Best thing is hubby loves it too, and is having it on his breakfast.  Just had some with blueberries for lunch.  Very scrummy !


----------



## travellor (Jul 30, 2022)

DianeS said:


> I bought a yogurt maker the other day too.  It's really lovely - I used commercial plain unsweetened yogurt as a starter, but will use the home made stuff for batch number two.  Next time I'm going to strain it down to Greek Style.  Best thing is hubby loves it too, and is having it on his breakfast.  Just had some with blueberries for lunch.  Very scrummy !



I let mine settle, than use the whey for cooking, bread making, etc.
It's quite acidic, there are lots of uses for it on the internet.


----------



## pat7762 (Aug 6, 2022)

hi everyone,i'm going through a bad patch with my diabetes (2),my reading was 22 (still in the old reading),i'm a very pickey eater i always have been,i'm struggling to get it down below 8,i buy the light and free yogurts (no added sugar) but thats not helping,i'm drinking lots of water,i try not to buy anything with sugar in.fruit seems to spike it as well,any ideas


----------



## harbottle (Aug 6, 2022)

what else do you eat? Some fruit is high in carbs.


----------



## ColinUK (Aug 7, 2022)

I’ve had to cut out all fruit pretty much other than berries. It just spikes me too much. 
That said I can have the odd apple or rhubarb based dish but anything citrus or vaguely tropical is out. 
Stone fruits are also an issue if they’re very ripe (and hence more sugary).


----------



## pat7762 (Aug 7, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> I’ve had to cut out all fruit pretty much other than berries. It just spikes me too much.
> That said I can have the odd apple or rhubarb based dish but anything citrus or vaguely tropical is out.
> Stone fruits are also an issue if they’re very ripe (and hence more sugary).


yes me to but haven't tried berries will try and see what happens,i'm on gliclazide use to be on metformin a while back but had bad bouts of thrush with it


----------



## ColinUK (Aug 7, 2022)

pat7762 said:


> yes me to but haven't tried berries will try and see what happens,i'm on gliclazide use to be on metformin a while back but had bad bouts of thrush with it


Generally speaking berries with seeds in the outside are better tolerated for me than those which don’t.


----------



## pat7762 (Aug 7, 2022)

i've been diabetic since the 90's,4 yrs ago got down to 10st 10lbs from 13st 6lbs,then we moved from suffolk were i went swimming,zumba,and dance classes,moved over to norfolk very rural nothing going on,don't drive, now everything hit bottom,up to 12st 12lbs,and can't get a grip of blood sugar, joined w.w. online.this morning 6.8 before breakfast


----------



## harbottle (Aug 7, 2022)

ColinUK said:


> I’ve had to cut out all fruit pretty much other than berries. It just spikes me too much.
> That said I can have the odd apple or rhubarb based dish but anything citrus or vaguely tropical is out.
> Stone fruits are also an issue if they’re very ripe (and hence more sugary).



When I used a Libre sensor earlier this year, I experimented with Apples/Oranges/Tangerines and found practically no rise at all. 

Although it's not the going up that's the problem, it's the not coming down!


----------



## Leadinglights (Aug 7, 2022)

pat7762 said:


> i've been diabetic since the 90's,4 yrs ago got down to 10st 10lbs from 13st 6lbs,then we moved from suffolk were i went swimming,zumba,and dance classes,moved over to norfolk very rural nothing going on,don't drive, now everything hit bottom,up to 12st 12lbs,and can't get a grip of blood sugar, joined w.w. online.this morning 6.8 before breakfast


Have a look at this link as it might give you some new ideas for dietary changes. https://lowcarbfreshwell.co.uk/
Thrush is often an indicator of high blood glucose so it may have been that you didn't make enough dietary changes along with the metformin rather that it being the metformin as such.
6.8 before breakfast is not too bad and if you then have a low carb breakfast but I suppose you need to be careful with the medication you now have on being too low carb.


----------



## pat7762 (Aug 8, 2022)

thanks i will look at that site,you think my diabetic nurse would have known that


----------



## Nige13 (Aug 15, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I bought a yogurt maker the other day and can say it's the best yogurt I have ever tasted. No added sugar or sweetener needed with it either.
> As the price of yogurt has gone through the roof it will save an awful lot of money in the long run as well


Hi , was it an Easyo? I have ones of these?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 15, 2022)

Nige13 said:


> Hi , was it an Easyo? I have ones of these?


No it was one of these https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B09PBNSBFG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 The taste is fantastic.


----------



## Nige13 (Aug 15, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> No it was one of these https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B09PBNSBFG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 The taste is fantastic.


Looks amazing too that one. The yoghurt itself is more complicated to make and lots more expensive than an Esiyo though.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 15, 2022)

Nige13 said:


> Looks amazing too that one. The yoghurt itself is more complicated to make and lots more expensive than an Esiyo though.


all you do is mix some live yogurt in milk put it in the jars and leave it for 8 hours. What is complicated about that?


----------



## Drummer (Aug 15, 2022)

I used to use a large jam jar and the pilot light on my old cooker to make yoghurt back in the 1970s - very useful when an impoverished student.


----------



## Nige13 (Aug 19, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> all you do is mix some live yogurt in milk put it in the jars and leave it for 8 hours. What is complicated about that?


I said "The yoghurt itself is *more *complicated to make and lots more expensive than an Esiyo though" - I did not mean it's complicated to make.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 19, 2022)

Nige13 said:


> I said "The yoghurt itself is *more *complicated to make and lots more expensive than an Esiyo though" - I did not mean it's complicated to make.


Must admit to being very confused now.
All I use is milk to make the yoghurt and a bit of live yoghurt. All you do is mix the live yoghurt in with the milk and pour it on the jars leave for 8 hrs and it's ready. There's nothing else to do or add. So just the cost of milk.


----------



## wass71 (Aug 19, 2022)

I've been looking at the protein content in these, i personally would prefer the full fat greek of which i've found the fage/total 5% to have 15g per 150g, but this is quite pricey. The other day i tried Tesco   high protein fromage frais £1.10 per 500g, so thats just over 3 pots of standard yoghurt 6.3g cho 4.8g sugar and 13.2g protein taste is pretty good and smooth, which i have with frozen raspberries and seeds


----------



## grovesy (Aug 19, 2022)

wass71 said:


> I've been looking at the protein content in these, i personally would prefer the full fat greek of which i've found the fage/total 5% to have 15g per 150g, but this is quite pricey. The other day i tried Tesco   high protein fromage frais £1.10 per 500g, so thats just over 3 pots of standard yoghurt 6.3g cho 4.8g sugar and 13.2g protein taste is pretty good and smooth, which i have with frozen raspberries and seeds


I prefer the Fage too, my other half buys what ever size is on offer in Sainsbury's, they seem to rotate between the 2 differnt sizes.


----------



## wass71 (Aug 19, 2022)

grovesy said:


> I prefer the Fage too, my other half buys what ever size is on offer in Sainsbury's, they seem to rotate between the 2 differnt sizes.


yes get them when they are on offer they always seem to be somewhere, the 0% tastes like wallpaper paste


----------



## Nige13 (Aug 19, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Must admit to being very confused now.
> All I use is milk to make the yoghurt and a bit of live yoghurt. All you do is mix the live yoghurt in with the milk and pour it on the jars leave for 8 hrs and it's ready. There's nothing else to do or add. So just the cost of milk.


I thought you had purchased this? - Hence my waffling! 






						Yoghurt Maker Machine with 7 Glass Jars(200ml) and Recipes, LCD Display Yogurt Maker with Adjustable Timer and Auto Switch-Off, for Homemade Yoghurt : Amazon.co.uk: Home & Kitchen
					

Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy Yoghurt Maker Machine with 7 Glass Jars(200ml) and Recipes, LCD Display Yogurt Maker with Adjustable Timer and Auto Switch-Off, for Homemade Yoghurt at Amazon UK.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 19, 2022)

Nige13 said:


> I thought you had purchased this? - Hence my waffling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I have and if you read the very badly written instructions it says you do not need to sterilise the milk as it is already done if you buy bottled milk.
So instructions are mix live yoghurt with milk and stick in jars put in yoghurt maker and leave for 8 hours.


----------



## travellor (Aug 19, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Yes I have and if you read the very badly written instructions it says you do not need to sterilise the milk as it is already done if you buy bottled milk.
> So instructions are mix live yoghurt with milk and stick in jars put in yoghurt maker and leave for 8 hours.



I use a similar one, mine is a one pot device though.
I never really worried about sterilising things though.
I just wash the pot out, and rinse with cold water.
If I use milk, I use pasteurised, not sterilised.
If I use oat, or hemp, or soya, that is UHT normally, so that is sterilised.
Mostly I use the previous yoghurt as a starter, but I do use a fresh shop yoghurt once a week or so to reset the culture.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 19, 2022)

travellor said:


> If I use milk, I use pasteurised, not sterilised.





travellor said:


> Mostly I use the previous yoghurt as a starter, but I do use a fresh shop yoghurt once a week or so to reset the culture.


Me too


----------



## Taffyboyslim (Aug 20, 2022)

OK......every morning I have a small carton of strawberry actimel with milk , chopped nuts and flaxseed,  strawberries and blueberries 

Compared to the rubbish I eat that's OK isn't it ?


----------



## Ambermac (Aug 24, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I bought a yogurt maker the other day and can say it's the best yogurt I have ever tasted. No added sugar or sweetener needed with it either.
> As the price of yogurt has gone through the roof it will save an awful lot of money in the long run as well


Would that be Easyo yoghurt maker? I’ve still got one lurking in the back of a cupboard, is all the yoghurt ok for us or just the plain Greek?


----------



## Leadinglights (Aug 24, 2022)

Some yoghurts particularly those with added fruit or fruit puree as in Muller corners are pretty high in carbs because of added sugar. Some of the low fat ones are also high carb but not all. You need to look at the total carbs per 100g or per pot to decide for yourself. 
Quite a few people have full fat Greek yoghurt and add their own berries or nuts and seeds.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 24, 2022)

Ambermac said:


> Would that be Easyo yoghurt maker? I’ve still got one lurking in the back of a cupboard, is all the yoghurt ok for us or just the plain Greek?


No it isn't


----------



## Nige13 (Aug 25, 2022)

Ambermac said:


> Would that be Easyo yoghurt maker? I’ve still got one lurking in the back of a cupboard, is all the yoghurt ok for us or just the plain Greek?


I have one also  not used it in a long time - I just buy from Aldi now and only have 30gsm at a time with 20-30grms of strawberries and same blueberries  put it in small kiner jars which are the perfect size.


----------

